# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  El lago Urmia se queda sin agua

## termopar

> *El Mar Muerto iraní se queda sin agua
> 
> *El lago Urmía se seca a pasos agigantados en Irán
> 
> 
> ZAHIDA MEMBRADO
> Teherán
> ACTUALIZADO 02/11/201513:58
> El lago Urmía era hasta hace unos años una atracción turística solemne. Iraníes y extranjeros viajaban hasta el noroeste del país, en el Azerbaiyán iraní, para contemplar la ceremonia que brindaba la naturaleza, con la imponente función que representaban millones de pelícanos y flamencos y otras aves migratorias que recalaban en el mayor lago salado de Oriente Medio para alimentarse. Hoy, el lago se ha convertido en un páramo salino, en el que no hay peces, porque nunca los hubo, ni apenas aves. Ni turistas. Los expertos aseguran que en la actualidad solo contiene el 5% del agua que tenía hace veinte años. La evaporación del lago lo ha transformado en un descomunal salobral de 5.200 km2, con una profundidad máxima de 16 metros en los tramos más hondos. Las causas que explican este desastre ecológico son las de siempre. Políticas medioambientales agresivas, calentamiento global, despilfarro de agua y una sequía prolongada por la falta de lluvias. Población en pie de guerraLa población de Urmía -en su mayoría azeríes y kurdos- que en siri significa, valga la ironía, 'ciudad del agua', se ha levantado en pie de guerra y pide al gobierno que adopte, con urgencia, medidas que permitan restituir el lago, declarado reserva de la biosfera de la Unesco. Su sequía está provocando tormentas de sal que siembran la tierra de partículas tóxicas que destruyen los cultivos, empujando a los campesinos a emigrar en busca nuevas de tierras fértiles. La contaminación salina del aire, además, tiene efectos nocivos para la salud de la población. Activistas medioambientales y expertos llevan tiempo denunciando la detección de un mayor número de enfermos de cáncer, patologías respiratorias, de la vista y aumento de la presión arterial entre los lugareños debido a los elevados niveles de sal en el organismo. La gravedad del caso ha hecho finalmente reaccionar al gobierno, el cual ha anunciado un plan para restaurar el lago que empezará a ejecutarse este mismo año. El proyecto contempla una inversión de 5.000 millones de dólares a desarrollar en diez años y prevé frenar la construcción de nuevos embalses, trasvasar agua al lago para aumentar su caudal y políticas públicas para cambiar los hábitos de consumo de agua, sobre todo en el sector agrícola, donde se emplea agua potable para el riego. La responsable del plan, Isa Kalantari, aseguró en unas declaraciones recientes que la implementación de tecnología moderna y más eficiente permitirá a los campesinos reducir un 40% el consumo de agua. Pero la sequía del lago Urmía no es un caso aislado. Es el reflejo de la severa crisis medioambiental que padece Irán, cuyas tierras se está secando de manera alarmante. El gobierno de Hassan Rohani ha admitido que la falta de agua es el mayor desafío al que se enfrenta el país. Si no se adoptan medidas de urgencia, parte de la población de Irán podría verse abocada a emigrar a otros puntos del país para sobrevivir. Un efecto devastador que ya se ha producido con la población de los alrededores del lago Hamún, en el sureste de Irán, en la frontera con Afganistán. Su sequía obligó en 2012 a más 600.000 personas a desplazarse al norte en busca de refugio. Ayuda internacionalEsta semana, la vicepresidenta de Medio Ambiente, Masoumeh Ebtekar, durante una visita a la provincia de Sistán-Baluchistán, donde se encuentra el lago Hamún, ha anunciado que el gobierno está negociando con organizaciones internacionales el rescate del lago. Pero la escasez hídrica amenaza en la actualidad a más de 70 humedales, al borde de la sequía más absoluta. Según la ONU, si en la década de los cincuenta la cantidad de agua per cápita disponible en Irán era de 7.000 metros cúbico, en 2015 es de 1.900 m3 y se calcula que en cinco años será de 1.300 m3. Hoy, el paisaje marchito del lago Urmía ha sustituido a los flamencos por todo tipo de objetos que afloran a la superficie a medida que el caudal desciende. Un otrora barco de pescadores permanece desde hace años varado en las montañas de sal que cubren el fondo marino, ya extinguido.


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/1...8128b4585.html

----------

NoRegistrado (03-nov-2015)

----------

